# May Photo Competition - Winners



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdnhIJsAACVfgGAQQKcACCEKEIA/798gMADDYNTIBMmjRPKaZNGymg0RND9UyAAAADTU1GjIAAAaBzPBxMRQ6nz926yHwmJifAs5r6s17jNQdAgtMTLEh+os/MnSysbXywHie+6goV1SQLTGaREs+Ad7mokTYLi1DLt93yldq4t2KHaPawMhnBAWLXZ1mxJAaAhUKBvFBhOylxJRVYGqGLlErg36wpKK2h/kCjqhmHo8RyoIA/UmfhZG54vFgYx6oINmIUFyo4ttnIMQH4u5IpwoSGzwkE2A


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS7EBicAAAfbgAAQQAHAAhgKL/PeACAASIk9INpD9U2UPTSCIDQGgABJmUOuGVrDRK0OYylqFJObPIdXjf0nwxltHwKkd8VmNHxCDgvAXAlHxdyRThQkC7EBicA=


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

To Keep with the theme: 
Morning at Shoal Point, Mackay 04/05/2008
(Slide Trolling)
(Click to open in full size)


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

some Manning sunsets


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

t curve they are stunning photos mate, nice work son

cheers


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Heres my first contribution, one night in melb on the yarra and queenscliff awaiting







.















Hope you enjoy.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

flatty and his 2nd chance


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

My offerings this month...


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Breambo at the gaff:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

here a few that i got over the last week


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Taken at Wellington Point on a Friday.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

17-05-2008
Victor Creek, Seaforth (Via Mackay)
(Click to open larger view)


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

WOW its God fishing. Look at him sitting on the water catching fish :lol:

What a great shot


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

"just me, the clouds and the ocean"


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Stay still for the foto you slippery litte bugger!










The pain of trying to set up this foto - I thought it was phunny.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

A few from this weekend's mothership trip to San Clemente Island

1









2









3


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

At Andys request ... 8)










Wellington Point boat ramp, Brisbane - 17 May 08

Cheers,
RH


----------



## Marky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

Oyster Bay in the afterenoon


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Breambo

I thought "JC" walked on water not sat on it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

By the way I thought your yak was a white one looks more like an invisible one to me :shock:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Queenslander!!!!

Doin it tough, on a cold early winters morn.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

holy crap...now thats an elbow slapper mick :shock:


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Wooohh. Have the tailor and whitting been breeding up there? Thats massive


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Little squirt










Banjo Pickin










Slick Fillets










Arm Wrestling Mr Ray










Another Inker


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hairymic - It might just be the light....but wasn't the young lady wearing pants in the first picture? :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

A few to fill the void. Some great shots there guys and gals!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Love the photos ado. In quite a contrast to the sort of scenery we get up here


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

my picture of a lake at sunset on the northern tablelands (armidale) and the clarence river (under the tabulam bridge) while i was on a school hockey trip!

why oh why didn't i take a rod???


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey James,

I don't suppose the first pic is of the lake next to UNE's Sports Centre? I used to study down that way. The best I've seen it is in mid winter after a heavy frost.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

yes youve caught me out. next to the artificial hockey turfs (next to UNE SPort Complex)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry for being a slack-arse and not judging this comp sooner. I kind of forgot about it...Sorry.

Winners this month are Ado (slalom course) and Dr Jed (Silver lining).

CAn you guys please pm me your address and I'll send you some AKFF goodies.

Thanks. DG


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. Thanks DG. I'm surprised and honoured. I certainly thought Dr Jed's was a piece of eye catching photography.

I'll PM you my details.


----------

